# biofeedback



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/200...a-tpo020404.php tom


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

The link you posted led to something about baby talk.While I can appreciate that it is important to have it how is it connected to biofeedback


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

My bad! I seem to have lost the bio link. If I come across it I'll post something but a search on biofeedback should bring up something?tom


----------

